# ESPN documentary on Herschel Walker



## marknga (Jul 20, 2011)

This will get you ready for some football....
http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2011/herschel-walker-documentary/


----------



## lab (Jul 20, 2011)

I will watch that.  Thanks


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 20, 2011)

I got chill bumps at 2:00...


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2011)

I remember that Bates hit like it was yesterday.
Hershel has accomplished so much, great story!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 20, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I remember that Bates hit like it was yesterday.
> Hershel has accomplished so much, great story!



And he has the determination and mental toughness to continue giving it his all. He's STILL a beast.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2011)

Thing that I like about him, he goes out and tries what ever he wants to, doesn't listen to anyone but himself(maybe his wife)...
Dude's got life by the tail


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2011)

He is a machine! DGD!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 20, 2011)

OH YOU HERSCHEL WALKER!

Yes, can't wait to see that! Also, I'd love to be able to watch those entire games he played in at Georgia.

A good friend of mine tried out for the Olympic bobsledding team with Herschel. He said Herschel would never go out partying on their days off and that he stayed to himself and read his Bible. Said Herschel was truly a great guy and someone you could talk to if something was bothering you.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jul 20, 2011)

Herschel is a freak of nature, I'm glad we had him!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 21, 2011)

Man, I wish we could talk him into coaching our RB's!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 21, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> I got chill bumps at 2:00...



Only at 2:00?!?!  I had the pleasure of watching a lot of those games (TV) and everytime he touched the ball...it was magic.



Sugar HillDawg said:


> Man, I wish we could talk him into coaching our RB's!!!!!



He spent some time down in Athens already this year, and may be spending some more time there in the coming weeks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 21, 2011)

He was and is a BAD MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Brassman (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel very fortunate to have watched him play at GA.  I would love to be able to see all of his games on a DVD set.  Are you listening, UGA?  Talk about a fund raiser.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 22, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I remember that Bates hit like it was yesterday.
> Hershel has accomplished so much, great story!



I was there and it something I will never forget.  He didn't run around nobody, he ran over everybody.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember his INCREDIBLE acceleration. It would look like the opposing players would just stop running when he turned on the after burners.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 22, 2011)

What people took as being simple minded was just Herschel being Herschel.  A reporter once asked him if he was tired after carrying the ball so many times during a game, and he simply said 'no, the ball ain't that heavy.'  The reporter and others took it as him just being dumb, but he was just toying with them.  You can't accomplish all that's he's done and not be a smart person.  I'm not even talking about book smarts, IDK about that, I'm talking about life smarts and how to get things done.  Like was said before, he needs to become more involved with the UGA football program because of his never quit working attitude.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 22, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I remember his INCREDIBLE acceleration. It would look like the opposing players would just stop running when he turned on the after burners.



Yes sir, you can see it in that video when the player has the angle on him and he just blows by with the guy never even touching him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> What people took as being simple minded was just Herschel being Herschel.  A reporter once asked him if he was tired after carrying the ball so many times during a game, and he simply said 'no, the ball ain't that heavy.'  The reporter and others took it as him just being dumb, but he was just toying with them.  You can't accomplish all that's he's done and not be a smart person.  I'm not even talking about book smarts, IDK about that, I'm talking about life smarts and how to get things done.  Like was said before, he needs to become more involved with the UGA football program because of his never quit working attitude.



I agree.  I do know that earlier this offseason he told Richt that if he could help in any way to let him know.  I would love to see him on the sideline.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember a few years ago at the "not man enough" game against Bama when he was sitting beside Shaun Alexander. Herschel made him look like a kid, and Shaun was still playing for the seahawks at the time. WOW!!! He is still a beast!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Man Herschel was the MAN!!! When he did the jump over the line and landed on his feet against OLE MISS happened right in front of me. In the same game I saw him break lose down the sidelines and drop his shoulder and flattened the cornerback, Herschel stummbled, the d-back hit on his back and rolled back to his feet while Herschel righted himself and Herschel then ran him over again ...flattened by Herschel twice on the same play!!!!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's on tonite boys! I'll be watching & recording too! Probably want to see more than once. lol


----------



## golffreak (Sep 7, 2011)

Best in SEC history, maybe NCAA.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't remember him at all.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 7, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Best in SEC history, maybe NCAA.



No maybe to it, best college back ever!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dude got traded for 11 players when he was a cowboy!


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2011)

Hut2 said:


> It's on tonite boys! I'll be watching & recording too! Probably want to see more than once. lol



 Time??


----------



## marknga (Sep 7, 2011)

8:00 I believe


----------



## marknga (Sep 7, 2011)

yes 8:00 pm
http://www.espnmediazone3.com/us/20...lated-for-espnu-herschel-set-for-september-7/


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 7, 2011)

I remember the excitement when he announced he was coming to Jawja, unfortunately thats not what he really wanted to do. Family and friends got in the way of what he really wanted to do and that was to join the Marines.  College football is glad he didnt.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 7, 2011)

He is my favorite running back with Eddie George second. That says alot with me being an OSU homer.

I've always loved a power runner and nobody was better than Walker. Love his attitude and his desire to help others most of all. Love listening to Munson go nuts while he was running.

I've got to go to church tonight so I called home to have my wife record it. Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 7, 2011)

Hershel was a grown man among boys. You have to wonder what his senior year would have been like?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 7, 2011)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Hershel was a grown man among boys. You have to wonder what his senior year would have been like?



Without injury he would have been the second multi winner of the Heisman would be my guess.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 7, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Without injury he would have been the second multi winner of the Heisman would be my guess.



and the rushing yards record would never have been broken...


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2011)

Herschel was the very best!!!!  Bo wasn't too bad either!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2011)

I just watched the show...very good!! I watched it with my 2 teenagers. I had been telling them about the age of the running backs, Hershel Walker Eric Dickerson, Waltor Payton,  Marcus Allen, the list goes on  a shame that football is not still played that way.


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 7, 2011)

Put your spin on this one littleburnjoey!


----------



## marknga (Sep 7, 2011)

A must see for all football fans. Forget the fact that he wore the Red and Black G, red jersey and silver britches just watch it for the pure joy of seeing a great football player. Very well done.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I really enjoyed it.



I did too, won't ever be another that dominating!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 7, 2011)

It was awesome.  Very well put together.  Never knew he raced Carl Lewis and won.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone who doubts how good HW was should watch this show.Best back in college football history and it ain't even close.I couldn't help but think our good our  helment looks. Never -and I mean never change them again!!!!!
Like Lou Holtz said" if they are good enough for Hershel.....".


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 8, 2011)

Church night   I was looking forward to it and missed it cause of church.  Anyone know if there will be a replay??? Or where I can watch it online??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Church night   I was looking forward to it and missed it cause of church.  Anyone know if there will be a replay??? Or where I can watch it online??



It will air at midnight tonight and 1-2pm sun. on espnU, and 1-2am on espn2 on 9/16.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks bro.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Sep 10, 2011)

Not a GA fan and I don't know if it is just a freshman thing or that they didn't expect him to play much, but it appears that he doesn't even have his name on his jersey.  All the others do, but his doesn't have Walker on the back.

I bet the following week it did...


----------

